# Norwegian film about trolls coming (trailer inside)



## Espaul (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm norwegian, and it is in norwegian, but it looks awsome!

The trailer is subtitled 




Btw, norwegian films are not meant to be taken 100% serious usually, so expect humor and stupid(but funny) comments


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2010)

That looked pretty awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 28, 2010)

That looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 28, 2010)

MUSTA!


KRAKISH!


----------



## Espaul (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for showing interest guys  Norwegian film has been really bad up until the last 5 years or so. And I'm really looking forward to seeing this film.

Trolls is mythical creatures all Norwegian children grew up learning about. I'll post another reply when I've seen it


----------



## matty2fatty (Oct 28, 2010)

If this is anywhere as good as Dead Snow I vote to give an Oscar to Norway


----------



## Origin (Oct 28, 2010)

1. AWESOME
2. .....YES


----------



## cataclysm_child (Oct 29, 2010)

Espaul said:


> Thanks for showing interest guys  Norwegian film has been really bad up until the last 5 years or so. And I'm really looking forward to seeing this film.
> 
> Trolls is mythical creatures all Norwegian children grew up learning about. I'll post another reply when I've seen it



Norwegian movies are still pretty bad. But I'll try to see past the always terrible norwegian acting on this one!

Looking forward to the hollywood remake though, I'm sure it will be a remake as the idea is awesome!


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im half Swedish, my mother was born in Sweden. I can understand a little here and there. If the entire movie is subtitled then maybe it will be beneficial to me in learning more. Looks like fun


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 29, 2010)

that looks like alot of fun. id totally see it.


----------



## Espaul (Oct 29, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> Norwegian movies are still pretty bad. But I'll try to see past the always terrible norwegian acting on this one!
> 
> Looking forward to the hollywood remake though, I'm sure it will be a remake as the idea is awesome!



Haha! you're right, but I have a soft spot for norwegian films. The actors usually never seem natural 

I have a distaste for really hollywood film, especially the ones made by mr. Bay  so I hope they don't make a big hollywood film about this.



matty2fatty said:


> If this is anywhere as good as Dead Snow I vote to give an Oscar to Norway



You've seen dead snow?  awesome!


----------



## synrgy (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks crazy.

At the same time though, I'm getting pretty tired of the faux-documentary thing.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 29, 2010)

awesome stuff!!

but what's with the light and the trolls?


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks so epic!


----------



## liamh (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Skanky (Oct 29, 2010)

That looks like it might be a fun film as long as it's not too silly.

BTW, having been to Norway once, just wanted to say your country is awesome in so many ways. Hope I get to visit again!


----------



## timbaline (Oct 29, 2010)

This looks like it might rival dead snow!
Next thing we know, there'll be a film about Zombie Nazi Trolls.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 29, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> awesome stuff!!
> 
> but what's with the light and the trolls?



It's said that trolls when exposed to light turn to stone.



This looks awesome, if it's subtitled in English, I'll definitely look around for it.


----------



## Kavnar (Dec 31, 2010)

Trolls hunting Christians.
AWESOME!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 31, 2010)

This film actually looks awesome.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes! Yes!


----------



## Bigfan (Dec 31, 2010)

This movie really is awesome guys, you should all hunt down a copy of it.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm trying.


----------

